# Wheels Off Clean for Gtechniq C5 Advice?



## Tiffviz (Sep 11, 2016)

So... now I've got a tyre on my spare alloy I set to work removing the 1st wheel to give it a deep clean before applying the C5. I've followed the instructions and left the wheel to dry for 12 hours before I wipe it with panel wipe and then apply the C5.

The whole process is going to take me a week:lol:

Have others found they haven't left it so long as the instructions direct and still got a good seal on the wheels?


----------



## Mattwilko92 (Aug 4, 2008)

I thought you were supposed to apply and wipe off almost instantly? Thats what i did on my wheels, callipers, exhausts, metal pressed plates etc 

No issues.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

12 hours to let the allow dry is a bit excessive IMO...!

A good going over with a MF and perhaps some air to get water out of any nooks, and then your good to go!


----------



## Johnsy (Oct 20, 2013)

If the wheels off, and you've cleaned it, why not force dry it with a hair dryer or Fan?


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

as above really, once its 'proper dry' id crack on.

but over night in the living room should do it :lol:


----------



## Tiffviz (Sep 11, 2016)

Thanks guys! I did think 12 hours to dry was a bit excessive! I certainly won't be able to leave it that long for the calipers because I don't want the car up on the jack all that time!!! I shall have to fetch the leaf blower for the next three.


----------



## mac1459 (Aug 25, 2011)

It's NOT 12 HOURS TO DRY THE WHEEL BEFORE APPLYING C5 IT'S 12 HOURS FOR C5 NOT TO GET WET WHILE CURING.
Just wash wheels ,decon ,polish, panel wipe ,apply c5 , curing time 12 hrs.
mac


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

mac1459 said:


> It's NOT 12 HOURS TO DRY THE WHEEL BEFORE APPLYING C5 IT'S 12 HOURS FOR C5 NOT TO GET WET WHILE CURING.
> Just wash wheels ,decon ,polish, panel wipe ,apply c5 , curing time 12 hrs.
> mac


This^^^^ I used another coating on one of my wheels I just fitted it back on the car and covered with an old towel then some plastic on top to keep it dry and left it overnight. Job done :thumb:


----------



## Tiffviz (Sep 11, 2016)

mac1459 said:


> It's NOT 12 HOURS TO DRY THE WHEEL BEFORE APPLYING C5 IT'S 12 HOURS FOR C5 NOT TO GET WET WHILE CURING.
> Just wash wheels ,decon ,polish, panel wipe ,apply c5 , curing time 12 hrs.
> mac


Now I feel stupid :wall:


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Tiffviz said:


> Now I feel stupid :wall:


Don't feel stupid everyone makes mistakes or fails to read instructions correctly 

Least you've not posted it publicly on a forum :lol::lol:

I'm sure there's a thread on here somewhere of mistakes we've all made there's a lot worse than this.

Least it means you'll get your wheels coated quicker :thumb:


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

Could of been worse you could have applied C5 then left it to cure for 12 hours before trying to remove it 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

bigmac3161 said:


> Could of been worse you could have applied C5 then left it to cure for 12 hours before trying to remove it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This. This would most definitely have been worse!


----------



## Tiffviz (Sep 11, 2016)

Yeah 12 hours curing before buffing off would have been really bad!! Thanks guys for the help!!


----------



## Tiffviz (Sep 11, 2016)

Well.... first wheel coated and sat in a rather warm garage to cure for 12 hours! Very difficult to gauge coverage on the front of the wheel but the inside wheel which is black was a doddle! Time will tell!!


----------



## Tiffviz (Sep 11, 2016)

Hi Guys,

So I've just checked the first wheel sealed and I was expecting a smooth ffinish like you do with RaceGlaze nano sealant. However I wouldn't say it's tacky and it's not rough! Have I done something wrong or does it sound about right?


----------



## mac1459 (Aug 25, 2011)

should be very smooth
mac


----------



## Tiffviz (Sep 11, 2016)

Below is the amount I've used for one 18" Alloy, if it helps.


----------

